# Disney Fires Jack Sparrow



## Cryozombie (Dec 10, 2008)

So alledgedly Disney has fired all their Theme Park Jack Sparrows because there has been a rash of women flashing him.  They plan to replace the character with Animatronic Captains.

This has me thinking.  I know a lot of women who "swoon" over Jack.  I also see it said a lot online.

Now, I've seen these movies.  What Have I learned here?

_Women Are attracted to Stumbling, Babbling, Uninteliglble drunks with rotten teeth, and greasy unwashed hair who wear womens makeup._

Who would have guessed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2008)

Rofl!!!!!


----------



## Brother John (Dec 10, 2008)

Then maybe there's still hope for poor ole Keith!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2008)

Were these _attractive_ women?


----------



## grydth (Dec 10, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> So alledgedly Disney has fired all their Theme Park Jack Sparrows because there has been a rash of women flashing him.  They plan to replace the character with Animatronic Captains.
> 
> This has me thinking.  I know a lot of women who "swoon" over Jack.  I also see it said a lot online.
> 
> ...



Hence the olde proverb," A bird in the hand is worth a flash of the bush" ?


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 10, 2008)

There's a new one for Jeff Foxworthy.

"If you have ever been escorted from Disneyworld for flashing a character actor... you might be a redneck."


----------



## Lynne (Dec 11, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> So alledgedly Disney has fired all their Theme Park Jack Sparrows because there has been a rash of women flashing him. They plan to replace the character with Animatronic Captains.
> 
> This has me thinking. I know a lot of women who "swoon" over Jack. I also see it said a lot online.
> 
> ...


It's the abcess-breath that draws us in you know.  You did know that didn't you?!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2008)

Lynne said:


> It's the abcess-breath that draws us in you know.  You did know that didn't you?!


Hmm, no I didn't know that... so you're willing to put your mouth against that and stick your tongue in there huh? 


ooooohhh-kay


waiter, check please!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't laugh. I've seen some of the men some women tolerate.  DIS ... GUS ... TING.

Women. Flashing their ta-tas.  At a theme park.  In front of children.  For a character.

:barf:

I'm embarrassed by my own sex.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Don't laugh. I've seen some of the men some women tolerate.  DIS ... GUS ... TING.
> 
> Women. Flashing their ta-tas.  At a theme park.  In front of children.  For a character.
> 
> ...


Who's laughing dear? Not I... and you're not the only one who gets embarrassed by their own sex.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 11, 2008)

As I am fond of saying about people in these situations....


You put the *** in Class!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 11, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I'm embarrassed by my own sex.


 
Im embarassed by your sex as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 11, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Im embarassed by your sex as well.



LOL! **** you!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Im embarassed by your sex as well.





Jade Tigress said:


> LOL! **** you!



What she said.  And I hope you didn't take viagra - that blush in your cheeks might burst and bleed.  Remember ... Cialis ... or her sister.


----------



## cdunn (Dec 11, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> As I am fond of saying about people in these situations....
> 
> 
> You put the *** in Class!


 

Enjoy being mooned, do we?


----------



## Lynne (Dec 12, 2008)

Keith Richards looks like someone's great-grandmother by the way...


----------



## crushing (Dec 12, 2008)

Good idea not letting it slip out exactly whos great-grandmother you had in mind.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2008)

Disneyland's 'Jack Sparrow' Actors Fired



> Disneyland spokeswoman Suzi Brown called the breast-flashing rumors absolutely false and simply not true.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 12, 2008)

And they denied the infamous Splash Mountain boob shots too.  Disney also used to move injured and dead out of their parks so they wouldn't be on park property. Disney is evil.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2008)

The Last Legionary said:


> And they denied the infamous Splash Mountain boob shots too. Disney also used to move injured and dead out of their parks so they wouldn't be on park property. Disney is evil.


 
Hey I didn't say it wasn't Disney Spin doctoring, they are just denying it and the actor they fired is denying it too. But when you are talking Disney, which certainly is not proof that it did or did not happen.

And they have done and attempted to cover-up worse things than you have mentioned. BUt to continue this could bring the rath of Disney down on MT so I'm done.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 14, 2008)

crushing said:


> Good idea not letting it slip out exactly whos great-grandmother you had in mind.


 
Moammar Kadafi's great-grandmother...or maybe that's him \http://images.google.com/imgres?img...dafi&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4DKUS_enUS211US211&sa=N


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 14, 2008)

Now said:
			
		

> Women Are attracted to Stumbling, Babbling, Uninteliglble drunks with rotten teeth, and greasy unwashed hair who wear womens makeup.[/I]
> 
> Who would have guessed.


 
Well if the abovementioned drunk looks like Johnny Depp, then heck yeah!!!


----------

